# Omnigest EZ



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Has anyone out there tried Omnigest EZ? I have been using it for a year or two. It is supposed to promote healthy digestion, head off gas & bloating, and is good for more than just dairy. I have found it to be quite helpful. It is made by Sunsource and I get it at our local Wal-Mart.


----------

